# Fergus' Vision



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I know this is not the hot topic this morning but I need some reassuring. Fergus seems not to have good vision. Sometimes it's as if he can't see something unless he is right up on it, and then he seem to use his nose more when he does get right up to whatever the object is. Like for example: There might be a chair in the room with a towel draped across it, he'll stand back growl a little, step a little closer, growl a little more and he continues to do that until he is right at the chair and sniff it. Then he's fine. He does this all the time. Sometimes with people he even knows well, once he is touching them or able to smell them then he is fine. What's up with this behavior??


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

:ear: Anybody out there??


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie does this with items she is not familar with--a towel draped over a chair would do it and strangers also. If a chair is moved to another place, she barks at it and sniffs also. And don't let husband put on a straw hat. she freaked out. My schnauzers did this also. I think it is the way they acssociate shapes with an object or person. Until they can smell it they don't know if it is friend or foe. Course it could be something going on with her eyes; but I would give it some time before freaking out.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

hav2 said:


> I know this is not the hot topic this morning but I need some reassuring. Fergus seems not to have good vision. Sometimes it's as if he can't see something unless he is right up on it, and then he seem to use his nose more when he does get right up to whatever the object is. Like for example: There might be a chair in the room with a towel draped across it, he'll stand back growl a little, step a little closer, growl a little more and he continues to do that until he is right at the chair and sniff it. Then he's fine. He does this all the time. Sometimes with people he even knows well, once he is touching them or able to smell them then he is fine. What's up with this behavior??


MY Rufus especially does this, like to the Cooler if it's suddenly in the kitchen or an object out of it's normal space. I just tell him to "go see it" and he will come over to sniff and I tell him what a good boy he is. Then he will usually be fine about it. If you are concerned about his vision I would suggest you see a specialist and they will test his eyes more thoroughly. I've had that done with Rufus before and it is painless but very reassuring. They will check for tear production and cataracts and such. Hopefully his vision is fine.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Um yeah the hat thing sets off all my dogs. Good to know that other pups have done this. The only thing is he does it with familiar things too. Things that have not moved or people he know really well. weird.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I would definitely get his vision checked if anything for a piece of mind. But to be honest, both of my havs but especially Dasher are little freaks about change of environment. We were just laughing the other day as Dasher would not go upstairs because I had a bag on the steps (I left it there and was too lazy to come up stairs).

And just to put some light on it, this morning I giggled harder than ever when Dora ran into the door stopper she has never noticed in my husband's office. Dasher joined in and this is what came out of it and they have both passed vision tests this year!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay that sounds just like Ferg! I will probably take him in anyway and have his vision checked. He is still young and figuring out his world, so things that are not of the ordinary make him stop and do a double take. Crazy little hav Thanks you guys, starting to be a little less worried.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> And just to put some light on it, this morning I giggled harder than ever when Dora ran into the door stopper she has never noticed in my husband's office. Dasher joined in and this is what came out of it and they have both passed vision tests this year!
> 
> YouTube- ‪The evil door stopper‬‎


VERY funny!!!ound:

Is it just the video, or has Dora gotten darker? Her ear and the patch on her back/side look almost black. If I didn't hear you talking to her, I wouldn't guess she was the same dog as the one in your avatar (and other pix).


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Gizmo growls at me if I am backlit and no front lighting and I bought an Orchid home the other night and she spent 30 minutes staring and growling at it  She also likes to poke and touch eveything I bring home from the store...I think it's just a dog or Hav thing. 

I would probably have her checked just so you don't worry though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen- Maybe. I think it just depends if I white wash her with the camera and so on. I think she has gotten darker than at like a year or two (I have a few professional photos of her taken). Also a lot of her previous white is like a caramel color. It is fun to have one that changes colors!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think that is a normal reaction for most dogs. Abby is so laid back she doesn't pay too much attention to anything but all my previous small dogs did. But, I agree, for your own peace of mind, get her checked.

Amanda: That was hilarious!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I wonder if OCD is just a breed trait? lol I know my girl likes to have a routine and will give me the *look* if I stray from her routine, she likes things in certain places, too or will bark at them, it has gotten a wee bit better as she's gotten older, but its still there.

Sometimes she steers with her nose if her bangs are covering her eyes, I try to keep her hair in a top knot to help her vision, though. But if you sense something is wrong, get it checked out. Sometimes our instinct is right on target.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Fergus does have bangs that cover his eyes, but I don't want to cut them. They are really cute. I have tried the top knot thing, but he gives me those "are you serious" eyes and he runs off and pouts. He also reminds me of Animal from the muppets We have an appt. with his Vet for next week, just to be sure. I think he is fine, he sounds just like all of you have described with your own pups. Izzy just never did any of this, so I had nothing to go off of. 

Amanda~ GREAT video!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just to be on the safe side, I'd have Fergus’s vision checked. No problems noticed with my girls vision but they have very selective hearing.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

SMARTY said:


> Just to be on the safe side, I'd have Fergus's vision checked. No problems noticed with my girls vision but they have very selective hearing.


Don't they ALL have selective hearing.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Definitely have his vision checked.

Just so everyone knows, part of a proper puppy checkup is the vet checking the eyes with an ophthalmoscope. You are paying for this - but a lot of vets don't do it because they are just lazy.

If you don't already, you might want to sign him up for some health insurance that covers cataracts and other eye problems. It's considered a pre-existing condition if the vet notices it before you get the insurance...so I suggest you do it. If everything is a-ok with his eyes then you can just cancel it!


----------

